# Akorn Jr cook today



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I did a small cook on my Akorn Jr today. Smoked a butt ,a fattie, and a meatloaf fattie style.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

You're killing me, that looks awesome, I can only imagine how good it is, Well Done!!
I know what l'm asking for on My Birthday or Father's day


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks!
Plated meatloaf.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Fantastic Pay!!!


----------

